# Studies showing link between Gluten and Hashi's?



## DistressedNewbie (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am 20 years old and for many years I have suffered from severe Hashimoto's hypothyroidism (but was just recently diagnosed) I am so tired I can only stay awake for about 8 hours each day, I have lost my periods, I suffer from very bad constipation with the occasional attack of horrible intestinal cramping and diarrhea, bloating, extremely dry hair, hot flashes, a pulse of 120 bpm with low blood pressure, weakness and very sore joints and muscles, etc; etc;

It was only recently that I have FINALLY found a competent enough doctor to figure out what was wrong with me (before him they would just send me away as being too stressed out or suffering from anxiety, having the "Valerie" disease, and even misdiagnosed as narcoleptic!) He has explained to me that I will most certainly benefit from cutting gluten completely out of my diet because supposedly there is a strong connection between gluten sensitivity and autoimmune disorders.

However, I am having a difficult time finding these so-called numerous "studies" that claim this to be true. Perhaps Google isn't the best place to search for the actual science behind it? I was wondering if anybody here happened to have the link to any or know of the articles with the evidence.

Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There are a lot of us with full=blown thyroid disease who have no gluten sensitivity whatsoever. Including me. And I've had it for 20+ years.

I think a lot of what's out there is just empirical.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Gluten intolerances tend to be more common in people with other autoimmune disorders but that could just be because AI disorders tend to run in clusters, or because undiagnosed celiac, or non-celiac gluten intolerances (NCGI), results in higher levels of inflammation (when continuing to eat gluten) which can cause other AI issues to be bothered... or any other health problem that patient might have.

As CA-Lynn said, there are many AI disorder sufferers, the majority in fact, which appear to have no problem with gluten so eating gf will no benefit them.

I don't have any studies bookmarked though to back that up. I believe Dr Green's book on celiac disease (Silent Epidemic ???) discuses that though.


----------



## Sheikla (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with Hashi's for about a year and half now. I also found out that I have Celiac disease and dairy and tapioca allergies. If I stay away from all these foods then I have better days. Sleep, body aches and hard to concentrate can be from the foods or the Hashimoto's. Maybe it all sets off one another. Do try the non gluten diet for a month and see how you feel. Good luck!


----------

